# Book Raffle-The Rider



## MrRidley (1 Aug 2009)

Passed on to me by jon the monkey, excellent read, names to be drawn monday night,

so far, lazyfatgit, sh4rkybloke


----------



## MacB (1 Aug 2009)

yes please


----------



## iLB (1 Aug 2009)

me please...


----------



## Bigtwin (1 Aug 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## -walsh- (1 Aug 2009)

me too please!


----------



## stephec (1 Aug 2009)

Count me in as well cheers jim.


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Aug 2009)

Me too please


----------



## Archie (2 Aug 2009)

yes please!


----------



## Panter (3 Aug 2009)

Please


----------



## montage (3 Aug 2009)

yes please


----------



## MrRidley (3 Aug 2009)

And the winner is.........




Panter, pm me your details and i'll post it towards the end of the week.


----------



## Panter (4 Aug 2009)

Woo Hoo 

pm on it's way, thank you


----------

